# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Đề Toán vừa sức, thí sinh ra sớm

## giamcannhanh

(Dân trí) - Các thí sinh vừa hoàn tất bài thi môn Toán. Nhiều thí sinh nhận xét đề Toán vừa sức, nhiều sĩ tử làm xong bài thi trước khi hết giờ. Chiều nay, thí sinh dự thi môn cuối cùng.

Tan buổi thi môn Toán sáng nay, 4/6, dù trời nắng nóng gay gắt, nhưng nhiều thí sinh tại Đà Nẵng vui vẻ tan trường thi vì làm bài được.

Thí sinh tại Đà Nẵng vui vẻ trao đổi về bài làm sau buổi thi môn Toán sáng nay 4/6. (Ảnh: Khánh Hiền)
Tại điểm trường THPT Phan Châu Trinh (Đà Nẵng), thí sinh Kiều Anh, cũng là học sinh trong trường cho biết: “Đề Toán có 5 câu, trong đó còn có nhiều câu nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, với 150 phút thời gian làm bài thi, em có dư thời gian để hoàn tất bài thi. Em ôn thi đại học khối A nên thấy đề toán năm nay dễ. Em có tham khảo qua đề thi năm trước, vẫn thấy đề năm nay dễ hơn. ở phần hình học, yêu cầu đề thi nhẹ nhàng hơn năm ngoài. Hầu hết kiến thức đều nằm trong chương trình học lớp 12”.
Tại điểm trường thi THCS Lê Độ (Q. Sơn Trà, Đà Nẵng), thí sinh Hà Thanh, học sinh khối GDTX cho biết: “Mấy bạn trong phòng thi nói đề dễ nhưng em thì không làm được hai câu. Em học môn Toán không giỏi lắm. Mấy hôm trước em làm bài được, bù qua sớt lại cũng mong đủ điểm đậu”.

Ghi nhận của PV Dân trí tại Hội đồng thi tỉnh Bình Định, nhiều thí sinh, nhất là thí sinh ban xã hội, tỏ ra lo lắng về môn Toán. Em Mai Thị Mộng, theo học ban xã hội, HS Trường THPT Dân tộc nội trú tỉnh tỏ vẻ lo lắng cho biết: “Các môn trước em làm cũng tạm nhưng môn Toán em học kém hơn nên cũng có chút lo lắng. Mặc dù cô giáo cho ôn thi rất kỹ và nhấn mạnh những phần đề thi thường ra như khảo sát, tìm giá trị lớn nhất, nhỏ nhất, tích phân… nhưng em sợ nhất vẫn là môn hình học không gian”.


Thí sinh chuẩn bị dụng cụ thi trước khi vào thi môn Toán. (Ảnh: Doãn Công)

Nếu như trước khi bước vào phòng thi, không ít thí sinh tỏ vẻ lo lắng, nhất là thí sinh ban Xã hội thì sau khi tiếng trống kết thúc 150 phút làm bài, thí sinh ùa ra ngoài với vẻ mặt hớn hở. Theo nhận định của các thí sinh thì đề Toán năm nay quá dễ, nhiều bạn chỉ cần 1/3 thời gian để hoàn thành bài thi.

Tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Chuyên Lê Quý Đôn, Trường THPT Trưng Vương… nhiều thí sinh chưa hết 2/3 thời gian đã ra làm xong nộp bài ra ngoài. Tuy nhiên, theo quy chế thi các em phải ở trong khuôn viên trường mới được ra.
Em Hồ Xuân Đắc, lớp 12A 2, Trường THPT Trần Cao Vân phấn khởi cho biết: “Đề năm nay quá dễ, em làm được khoảng 95%”.

Cùng niềm vui là bạn Tuấn Hưng - trường TPPT Trưng Vương cũng cho rằng đề Toán năm nay quá dễ, nếu đúng học lực trung bình cũng chắc làm được từ 6 đến 7 điểm trở lên. Phòng em đa số các bạn mới hết 2/3 thời gian các bạn đã làm bài xong bài”.

Thí sinh Bình Định cười tươi sau môn thí Toán. (Ảnh: Doãn Công)
Tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Phú Nhuận (TPHCM), khi vừa kết thúc 2/3 thời gian làm bài của môn Toán, thí sinh đã ào ào ra khỏi phòng thi với vẻ hồ hởi vì làm bài tốt. Ghi nhận từ đầu ngày thi, đây là môn thi có đông đảo thí sinh rời phòng thi sớm nhất. Hầu hết thí sinh đều nộp bài trước thời gian quy định. 

9h20, nhiều thí sinh tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Phú Nhuận (TPHCM) đã hồ hở rời phòng thi (Ảnh: Hoài Nam).
Nhiều thí sinh cho biết, đề Toán dễ, chỉ sau một giờ đồng hồ nhiều bạn đã hoàn thành bài làm nhưng phải ngồi đến giờ quy định mới được ra. Từng nhóm thí sinh cùng lớp, cùng trường ôm chồm lấy nhau bày tỏ sự vui mừng. Nhiều thí sinh tự tin “chấm” cho mình điểm tuyệt đối ở môn Toán.
Thí sinh Nguyễn Duy (trường THPT Phú Nhuận), một trong những thí sinh rời phòng thi đầu tiên cho hay nếu không có sai sót gì đáng kể, ở môn Toán em có thể đạt điểm 10 vì đề tương đối dễ, đều nằm trọn trong chương trình, không mở rộng.Theo em, câu hình học không gian ra trong đề thi quá dễ. Trong đề, em thích thú nhất với câu 2c về tìm giá trị lớn nhất của hàm số. 


Ra sớm, các thí sinh nóng lòng chờ bạn. (Ảnh: Hoài Nam)
“Rất nhiều bạn trong phòng làm xong bài sớm, lực học tốt đề thi này chỉ mất một tiếng là các bạn xử lý xong. Em nghĩ sẽ rất nhiều đạt điểm 9 – 10 ở môn Toán. Với thí sinh trung bình, cẩn thận làm bài cũng không khó để đạt điểm 7”, Duy nhận định.
“Kiểu này thì bội thu điểm 10, đề nhẹ nhàng hơn dự định của bọn em rất nhiều. Có lẽ đây là môn thi nhiều thí sinh kết thúc bài làm sớm nhất vì đề ngắn gọn, không đánh đố”, thí sinh Quốc An (trường THPT Hàn Thuyên) bày tỏ. 

Thí sinh tại hội đồng thi Mạc Đĩnh Chi (Q.6, TPHCM) thảo luận về đề thi Toán. (Ảnh: Thảo Trần)
Tại hội đồng thi trường Mạc Đĩnh Chi (Q.6, TPHCM), tuy lượng thí sinh ra sớm không nhiều nhưng không không khí tươi vui và háo hức trên từng khuôn mặt thí sinh khi kết thúc 150 phút làm bài môn Toán. 

Nét rạng rỡ trên khuôn mặt các thí sinh khi kết thúc bài làm (Ảnh: Thảo Trần)

Đa phần các em nhận định đề Toán năm nay dễ hơn năm trước, không thách đố học sinh. Em Thái Quốc Bảo trường THPT Quốc Trí cho biết: “Đề thi năm nay không khó, các bạn chỉ cần nắm vững các công thức mà nhà trường đã dạy là có thể làm tốt bài thi của mình”.

Tại Thanh Hóa, các thí sinh nhận xét năm nay đề Toán quá dễ so với học sinh có học lực khá và giỏi, vừa sức đối với học sinh trung bình.

Học sinh trường THPT Hàm Rồng rạng rỡ khi rời khỏi phòng thi.
Tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Hàm Rồng, thời gian thi còn khoảng gần 1 tiếng nhưng đã lác đác có thí sinh hoàn thành bài thi và ra về. Khoảng 30 phút trước khi kết thúc thời gian làm bài thi, hầu hết học sinh trong trường đã ra khỏi phòng thi với niềm vui rạng rỡ trên từng khuôn mặt các “sĩ tử”.
Em Phạm Hồng Thái, lớp 12C6, trường THPT Hàm Rồng cho biết: “Đề thi Toán năm nay đơn giản và dễ, không đánh đố học sinh, đề bám sát chương trình sách giáo khoa nên tất cả các học sinh, kể cả học sinh có học lực trung bình cũng có thể làm đến khoảng 70%”.
Cùng chung nhận định với em Thái, thí sinh Nguyễn Thị Hậu, lớp 12 C1 chia sẻ: “Đọc đề xong là em làm một mạch không đầy 90 phút đã xong. Nói chung, chỉ cần nắm vững kiến thức cơ bản là sẽ làm bài tốt”.

Thí sinh trường THPT Nguyễn Trãi trong nụ cười tươi tắn khi hoàn thành xong môn thứ 5 của kỳ thi tốt nghiệp THPT. (Ảnh: Nguyễn Thùy)
Tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Nguyễn Trãi, thí sinh cũng rời phòng thi với tâm trạng phấn chấn, hầu hết các thí sinh đều làm bài tốt, cùng với việc chỉ còn một môn cuối cùng nên các thí sinh không còn căng thẳng và áp lực.
“Dạng đề Toán năm nay, thí sinh trung bình sẽ phải mất một tiếng rưỡi để hoàn thành bài thi còn với những thí sinh có học lực giỏi chỉ cần trong khoảng 1 tiếng là có thể làm xong hết. Các bạn của em hầu hết làm bài rất tốt, chỉ còn một môn nữa nên cảm giác bọn em rất thoải mái, không còn áp lực nhiều nữa”, Lê Ngọc Hùng, lớp 12A1, trường THPT Nguyễn Trãi chia sẻ.

Thời tiết hôm nay tại Thanh Hóa nắng nhẹ, không có mưa như những ngày thi đầu tiên nên việc đi lại của thí sinh và phụ huynh thuận lợi hơn.

Tại các Hội đồng thi ở Quảng Nam, theo phản ảnh của các thi sinh, đề Toán cũng khá bao quát nội dung trong sách giáo khoa và đa số đều làm tốt bài thi. Tuy nhiên, đối với các bạn không học chuyên môn Toán thì cũng gặp chút khó khăn.
Các thí sinh rời phòng thi tại Hội đồng thi trường THPT Nguyễn Duy Hiệu (huyện Điện Bàn, Quảng Nam). (Ảnh C.Bính)
Thí sinh Trần Quốc Việt (trường THPT Trần Cao Vân, TP Tam Kỳ, Quảng Nam), cho biết em làm xong môn Toán trước thời gian khoảng nửa giờ nhưng phải ngồi dò lại bài cho kỹ rồi đến giờ mới ra. Môn Toán sáng nay dễ, em làm không bỏ sót câu nào, với đề thi này em làm được khoảng trên 70%.
Còn thí sinh Lê Hữu Nhật Long, lớp 12T3 trường THPT Nguyễn Duy Hiệu (huyện Điện Bàn, Quảng Nam), cũng cho biết đề Toán sáng nay dễ và nhẹ nhàng. Em Long cũng cho hay đề thì chỉ hơi khó với các bạn học khối C, còn em thì làm được trên 65% nên yên tâm.

Theo nhiều thí sinh cho biết, đối với môn Toán các bạn chuyên khối A thì làm bài khá nhẹ nhàng, còn các bạn theo các khối khác sẽ gặp chút khó khăn, có bạn làm được chưa đến 50%. Tuy nhiên, bù lại các bạn lấy điểm của các môn xã hội bù vào nên cũng yên tâm vượt “vũ môn”.
Theo các thí sinh Hà Nam, đề thi môn Toán sáng nay (4/6) khó kiếm điểm cao như môn Hóa Học. Nhưng theo phần đông các thí sinh tại đây thì đề năm Toán năm nay so với năm ngoái thì nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Cùng nhau bàn luận lại đề thi.
Tại hội đồng thi trường THPT chuyên Biên Hòa, sau 150 phút làm bài thi, nhưng đa phần các thí sinh đều hoàn thành bài của mình khá tốt.
Em Lê Thị Thanh Hằng, trường THPT Phủ Lý A, thi tại điểm trường THPT chuyên Biên Hòa cho biết: “So với đề năm ngoái thì em thấy đề năm nay nhẹ nhàng hơn nhiều, bản thân em hoàn thành trước thời gian 30 phút”.
Còn theo thí sinh Hoàng Văn Nguyên, trường THPT A Kim Bảng cho biết: “Em học chuyên ban C, nhưng theo em thấy đề Toán năm nay rất sát với chương trình cơ bản mà các thầy cô ôn tập cho bọn em. Nhưng em cũng chưa tự tin lắm vào phần bài thi của em. Với bài làm này em chắc không kiếm được điểm cao như môn Hóa”.
Nụ cười rạng rỡ của thí sinh sau khi hoàn thành thi môn Toán (Ảnh: Đức Văn).

Thời tiết sáng nay tại Hà Nam cũng khá mát mẻ, các thí sinh kết thúc môn thi Toán với nụ cười rạng rỡ, xóa tan lo âu của các bậc phụ huynh ngồi chờ ở bên ngoài.

Đề toán năm nay được các thí sinh thi tại điểm trường THPT Pleiku (TP.Pleiku, Gia Lai) đánh giá là vừa sức, chính vì vậy, mới hơn 9 giờ nhưng đã có rất nhiều thí sinh ra khỏi phòng thi. Đến khoảng 10 giờ, dù thời gian làm bài chưa hết nhưng các sĩ tử đã đứng chật cổng trường để chờ mở cửa ra về.
Em Lê Huyền Mai hớn hở khoe với bố: “Đề toán dễ, con làm chỉ 90 phút là xong hết. Nhiều bạn trong phòng làm cũng nhanh lắm, thấp nhất con cũng được 8 điểm môn này”.
Đề toán năm nay được nhiều thí sinh đánh giá là vừa tâm nên các em ra khỏi phòng thi khá sớm. (Ảnh: Thiên Thư)

Cùng tâm trạng vui mừng vì đề toán vừa tầm, em Nguyễn Văn Nam, đến từ huyện Ia Grai chia sẽ: “Đề toán ra cũng vừa sức với học sinh trung bình, em làm xong hết chỉ có mỗi câu 1 điểm em thấy khó quá nên bỏ thôi. Nhiều bạn trong phòng em thấy cũng bỏ câu này, em chỉ mong được khoảng 7 hoặc 8 điểm”.

Tại Hà Nội, tan thi môn Toán sáng nay nhiều học sinh Hà Nội rất phấn khởi bởi đề dễ.

Học sinh Nguyễn Xuân Tuấn Anh cho biết: “Đề năm nay em thấy dễ. Những bạn có học lực trung bình cũng có thể đạt điểm khá. Em nghĩ mình cũng được 9.5 điểm, em rất hài lòng về bài thi của mình”.
Cùng chung tâm trạng Em Nguyễn Phương Linh PHPT Lương Thế Vinh phấn khởi cho hay: “Em học khối A vì vậy em làm bài rất tốt, tuy chưa hết thời gian nhưng em đã hoàn thành xong bài làm. Đây là môn em hài lòng nhất trong các môn đã thi. Theo em các câu hỏi đều nằm trong kiến thức ôn tập, các bạn dưới trung bình cũng có thể làm được 50%”.

Còn Lê Tuấn An, lớp 12D2, trường THPT Trần Hưng Đạo tự tin khẳng định sẽ được 10 điểm môn Toán bởi theo An, đề Toán năm nay bình thường, bám sát kiến thức cơ bản trong sách giáo khoa. Đây sẽ là điểm để “cứu” điểm môn Lịch sử chiều qua của An.
Tại Sóc Trăng, nhiều thí sinh đã lắc đầu trước đề Toán bởi “Đề Toán năm nay quá khó, khó hơn đề năm ngoái. Năm ngoái tụi em giải thử còn được 7-8 điểm, năm nay làm hoài không được bao nhiêu, em thấy mình làm cao lắm là được 3 điểm”, em Lâm Vĩnh Phú, học sinh trường THPT An Ninh (huyện Mỹ Tú) cho biết như thế.
Tương tự, em Ông Hà Thanh Nhàn (học chung trường với Phú) cho biết “Bài làm ở môn Toán không khả quan chút nào, năm nay coi chừng rớt tốt nghiệp nhiều hơn năm ngoái”. Theo Nhàn, bài của em và nhều bạn làm không đạt yêu cầu. 
Theo các thí sinh, đề Toán năm nay khó hơn năm trước. Ở phần chung cho các thí sinh, ở câu số 2, vế thư’ 3 là một câu thí sinh không hiểu, chưa từng gặp dạng này nên không em nào làm được. Còn ở phần rêng, có câu 5a “Tìm các số phức…”, các thí sinh không hiểu ý của người ra đề như thế nào.

Cô Trần Thị Ngọc Thu - giáo viên dạy Toán truờng THPT Hoà Tú (huyện Mỹ Xuyên) cho biết: “Đề năm nay khá hay vì ra theo dạng ma trận đề, vừa có câu dễ, vừa cío câu khó nhằm phân loại học sinh. Tuy nhiên, do một số em không hiểu nên không thể làm được bài. Với đề này, học sinh trung bình làm bài có thể đạt từ 4 - 5 điểm là phố biến”.

Thí sinh Sóc Trăng trao đổi với thầy giáo sau buổi thi Toán. (Ảnh: Bạch Dương)

Tại Hà Tĩnh, kết thúc môn thi toán sáng 04/6, nhiều thí sinh chuyên khối A, B và D nhận xét, đề toán năm nay không quá khó, nằm trong chương trình lớp 12 nên đa số các em làm được bài, chỉ có một số ít câu hỏi khó mang tính phân loại học sinh.

Thí sinh trường THPT Nghèn Can Lộc sau buổi thi môn toán (Ảnh: Xuân Bắc) 

Tuy nhiên đề toán không khó đối với thí chuyên các khối như A, B và D còn đôi với thí sinh khối C và thí sinh có học lực trung bình thì gặp phải khó khăn.

Tại Hội đồng thi tường THPT Nghèn (Can Lộc) em Trần Văn Giáp cho biết, “Đề toán năm nay hoàn toàn nằm trong chương trình lớp 12, không nâng cao hơn và nằm trong chương trình ôn tập. Đối với môn toán sáng nay, em hoàn thành trước thời gian kết thúc và em tự tin với bài thi của mình. Các thầy cô giáo cũng cho rằng đề toán năm nay hoàn toàn thuộc chương trình lớp 12, nếu chịu khó ôn tập thì thí sinh trung bình ít nhất cũng được 5 điểm, nhưng nhiều thí sinh cũng phải chật vật với môn toán sáng nay.

Em Nguyễn Văn Hòa với khuôn mặt không mấy phấn khởi sau khi môn toán kết thúc. Hòa chia sẻ, mặc dù đề toán tuy không quá khó nhưng đối với em học khối chuyên Văn nên cũng chật vật, bài làm không được tốt lắm, hy vọng đạt được hơn trung bình là tốt rồi.

Ghi nhận của PV tại Hội đồng thi trường THTPDL Can Lộc thì hầu hết các thí sinh ra trước thời gian kết thúc môn thi, em Phạm Quỳnh Trang cho biết, em làm xong trước khoảng 15 phút nhưng giám thik không cho ra đến khi nào trống đánh hết giờ bảo vệ mới mở cổng trường cho thí sinh ra về. Nói chung kỳ thi tốt nghiệp năm nay cũng “dễ thở” so với các năm trước.


Các thí sinh phấn khởi và tự tin với môn thi sáng nay. (Ảnh: Phượng Vũ)

Tại các Hội đồng thi THPT Thành Sen, THPT Chuyên Hà Tĩnh sau môn thi tâm trạng khá thoải mái sau khi bước ra khỏi cổng trường. Nhiều thí sinh cho biết đề thi năm nay có phần dễ hơn so với năm ngoái. Em Đặng Thị Thắm (thí sinh tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Lý Tự Trọng) cho rằng : Đề thi bám sát chương trình, không quá hóc búa đối với chúng em. Thời gian 150 phút đủ để thí sinh làm bài và kiểm tra lại bài trước khi hết giờ. Em nghĩ chắc chắn đúng đáp án được 85%".
Ra về với tâm lý thoải mái vì làm đề thi Toán khá tốt là tâm trạng chung của thí sinh Quảng Trị.

Bạn Lê Khánh Trình, thí sinh ở Hội đồng thi TH PT Đông Hà cho biết: “Em lo lắng nhất là môn Toán, nhưng giờ thì có thể thở phào yên tâm rồi”.
Với vẻ mặt tươi tắn, bạn gái Lê Hoàng My ở Hội đồng thi TH PT Cam Lộ nói: “Em làm được 90 % bài thi của mình, đề thi không quá khó với lực học của em”.
Tuy nhiên bạn Võ Diệu Linh ở hội đồng thi Lê Lợi thì cho biết: “Em làm chỉ được 30 % bài thi, có lẽ môn Toán em đạt dưới điểm trung bình, em thi khối C nên môn Toán em học không tốt ”.
Mặc dù vậy, theo ghi nhận chung, hầu hết các thí sinh đều nhận định đề thi Toán năm nay khá dễ, phùhợp với lực học của các em.




Các thí sinh ở Quảng Trị ra về với tâm lý thoải mái sau bài thi Toán. (Ảnh: Nguyễn Hương)
Tại Thái Nguyên, ngay sau khi buổi thi Toán kết thúc, nhiều thí sinh hớn hở tươi cười. Đề thi môn Toán năm nay dễ, thí sinh dễ đạt điểm tối đa.

Tại hội đồng thi trường THPT Lương Ngọc Quyến, em Ngô Quang Khải chia sẻ: “Em thấy đề thi Toán dễ, em làm xong sớm. Với đề này em tin chắc được 9 điểm. Nếu mà thi đại học đề cũng dễ như thế này thì tốt”.




Thí sinh tại Trường THPT Lương Ngọc Quyến, TP Thái Nguyên đang xem lại bài thi Toán. (Ảnh: Thanh Luân)
Còn em Nguyễn Thị Linh, trường THPT Chuyên Thái Nguyên vừa chạy ra khỏi cổng trường là chạy ngay đến chỗ mẹ, tươi cười nói: “Em làm bài tốt, vào những dạng bài em đã được ôn luyện kỹ. Em hi vọng được điểm 10 môn Toán”.

Sáng nay 4/6, thí sinh khu vực ĐBSCL kết thúc môn thi Toán trong tâm trạng “nửa mừng nửa lo”. Theo nhận định chung của các thí sinh, đề Toán không dài nhưng cũng không dễ dàng "ăn” được điểm cao.
Theo ghi nhận của PV Dân trí tại hội đồng thi Trường THPT Châu Văn Liêm (TP Cần Thơ), sau khi kết thúc thi môn Toán, nhiều thí sinh bước ra khỏi phòng thi trong tâm trạng lo lắng. Bên ngoài điểm thi, các bậc phụ huynh cũng sốt ruột không kém. “Làm được không con?”, một phụ huynh hỏi một nữ thí sinh vừa ra khỏi cổng. Nữ sinh này lắc đầu.
Một thí sinh Trường THPT Châu Văn Liêm nhận định, đề Toán có 5 câu, đề không dài, có câu dễ có câu cũng khó nên có đạt được điểm cao hay không tùy thuộc vào khả năng của mỗi thí sinh. Môn Toán sẽ không có nhiều điểm tuyệt đối.
Tại Vĩnh Long, theo ghi nhận của PV Dân trí qua các hội đồng thi cho thấy, nhiều thí sinh bày tỏ “nửa mừng nửa lo” sau khi kết thúc môn Toán. Một thí sinh tại điểm thi THPT Bình Minh đánh giá, phần tự chọn khó có thể đạt điểm tuyệt đối là 3 bởi có câu khó đối với học sinh trung bình, phần này nếu thí sinh nào khá giỏi thì có “cửa” hơn.
Trong khi đó, tại Bạc Liêu, thí sinh tại hội đồng thi THCS Võ Thị Sáu cho biết, với 150 phút, đề Toán năm nay có thể nói vừa sức với thí sinh khá, giỏi. Còn đối với thí sinh học lực trung bình thì khó “nhằn” hơn. Một thí sinh Trường THPT Chuyên Bạc Liêu cho hay, đề Toán có thể đạt nhiều từ 40- 50% số điểm.


Tâm trạng "nửa mừng nửa lo" của các thí sinh sau khi thi môn Toán. (Ảnh: Huỳnh Hải)
Một số thí sinh tại tỉnh Kiên Giang cũng cho biết, đề Toán không quá khó nhưng kiếm được điểm 9, 10 không phải dễ. Nhiều thí sinh tại An Giang, Đồng Tháp cũng có chung nhận định.

Bước sang ngày thi thứ 3, kỳ thi tốt nghiệp THPT năm 2012, sáng nay 4/6, trên địa bàn tỉnh Ninh Bình trời có nắng nhưng không quá gắt do đó không làm ảnh hưởng nhiều đến thí sinh dự thi và người nhà.
Bước sang ngày thi thứ 3, kỳ thi tốt nghiệp THPT năm 2012, sáng nay 4/6, trên địa bàn tỉnh Ninh Bình, trời có nắng nhưng không quá gắt do đó không làm ảnh hưởng nhiều đến thí sinh dự thi và người nhà.

Thí sinh ở điểm thi Trần Hưng Đạo.
Sáng nay sau khi dự thi môn Toán nhiều thí sinh ở các Hội đồng thi ra về với nhiều tâm trạng cũng có nhiều cách nhận định khác nhau về đề thi môn Toán năm nay. Nhưng theo phần lớn các thí sinh sau khi dự thi ra đều đánh giá đề thi môn Toán năm nay vừa với năng lực của thí sinh. Tuy nhiên, với thí sinh khối Bổ túc THPT thì đề Toán hơi khó.
Em Khánh Hải, thí sinh dự thi tại Hội đồng thi trường THPT Trần Hưng Đạo cho biết: “Đề thi mốn Toán năm nay em thấy cũng không quá khó. Em theo học khối D nên đề Toán hôm nay với em là vừa sức. Với bài làm hôm nay em tính khoảng được 8 điểm”.
Còn vớit thí sinh Hằng, cũng dự thi tại Hội đồng này với vẻ mặt rạng ngời cho biết: “Với các bạn theo khối xã hội thì em không biết, nhưng với em, em theo khối tự nhiêm thì em thấy đề năm nay cũng bình thường. Cho đến ngày hôm nay, nếu xét điểm đậu thì em đã đủ điểm đậu rồi, em thấy tâm lý em đã thoải mái nhiều rồi”.

Khác với các thí sinh khối THPT, theo phản ánh của nhiều thí sinh tại Trung tâm GDTX cho biết, đề năm nay hơi dài và khó do đó có thể điểm môn Toán các em chỉ đạt ở mức trung bình là rất nhiều.

Tại Nghệ An, trong khi các thí sinh THPT phấn khởi vì đề thi vừa sức thì các thí sinh các trường dân lập lại khá chật vật để làm bài.

Các thí sinh tại Trường THPT Lê Viết Thuật (Tp Vinh) hoàn thành bài thi từ rất sớm. Em Hoàng Văn Nam - Trường THPT Lê Viết Thuật cho biết: “Đề không khó, em chỉ mất 120 phút để hoàn thành bài thi. Môn thi này em tự tin là mình làm rất tốt và sẽ có điểm cao”. Tại Trường THPT Dân tộc nội trú tỉnh Nghệ An các thí sinh cũng ra khỏi phòng thi từ khá sớm. Thí sinh đầu tiên rời khỏi khu vực thi khi thời gian làm bài còn khoảng 50 phút. “Em thấy đề thi cũng vừa sức”, một thí sinh cho hay.

Trong khi đó, tại Trường THPT VTC, thí sinh dự thi tại điểm thi này là các học sinh các trường dân lập trên địa bàn thành phố Vinh. Hầu hết các thí sinh chúng tôi tiếp xúc đều cho biết, đề thi quá khó, dù hoàn thành bài thi nhưng không tự tin với kết quả đã làm.

Tại Quảng Bình, sau khi kết thúc môn thi Toán học, theo ghi nhận của PV Dân trí tại một số cụm thi ở TP Đồng Hới, nhiều thí sinh đã thở phào nhẹ nhõm.
Có mặt ở Hội đồng thi Trường THPT Dân tộc nội trú Quảng Bình khi cổng trường chưa mở nhưng đã có rất nhiều thí sinh hoàn thành bài thi sớm, ra đứng đợi bảo vệ mở cổng ra về. Ở phía trong cổng trường, những nụ cười rạng rỡ thể hiện trên nhiều khuôn mặt của các thí sinh. 

Thí sinh Nguyễn Văn Vũ, học sinh Trường THPT Đào Duy Từ phấn khởi cho biết, đề thi môn Toán năm nay không khó, bám sát chương trình sách giáo khoa, em hoàn thành bài sớm hơn khoảng 30 phút so với quy định. “Chắc em cũng đạt khoảng 9,5 điểm”, em Vũ khẳng định.


Nhiều thí sinh ở Hội đồng thi Trường THPT Dân tộc nội trú Quảng Bình hoàn thành bài thi rất sớm, phải ra đứng đợi bảo vệ mở cổng. (Ảnh: Đặng Tài)
Ở một Hội đồng thi khác là Trường THPT chuyên Quảng Bình, sau khi kết thúc môn Toán, nhiều thí sinh ở hội đồng thi này cũng tỏ ra tự tin trước bài thi của mình. “Em tuy học khối C nhưng mức độ đề thi môn Toán sáng nay, em cũng làm được khoảng 7 điểm. Nói chúng đề thi không quá khó. Em nghĩ nhiều bạn sẽ đạt trên mức điểm trung bình”, một thí sinh Trường THPT chuyên Quảng Bình, chia sẻ.


Các thí sinh ở Hội đồng thi Trường THPT chuyên Quảng Bình và nhiều thí sinh tại một số hội đồng thi khác tại TP Đồng Hới nhận định, đề thi môn Toán năm nay không quá khó. (Ảnh: Đặng Tài)
Tại Hội đồng thi Trường THPT Đào Duy Từ, nhiều thí sinh cũng nhận định, đề thi môn Toán năm nay không khó, các dạng câu hỏi trong đề thi đều được giáo viên ôn thi khá kỹ. Để đạt mức điểm trung bình là không quá khó đối với các thí sinh.

Chiều nay, các thí sinh thi môn cuối cùng của kỳ thi tốt nghiệp THPT năm 2012.
Nhóm PV

----------

